# Heftiger Fehler, kein Login mehr möglich (?)



## Falcon37 (28. März 2009)

Ich möchte nicht panisch werden, aber ersmtal der screen:



wollte gerade anmelden also einloggen und jetzt. den screen habe ich extra professionell erstellt  besser gesagt gerade war nur paint verfügbar, naja aber auch egal soll cih irgendwelche Logs posten=?

Websites laufen (noch)...

Danke,
Falcon


----------



## Till (28. März 2009)

Was hast Du denn gemacht, seitdem Du Dich das letzte mal erfolgreich eingeloggt hast? Irgedn was geändert, installiert oder upgedatet?

Kleines Update:
---------------------------
Habe gerade gesehen Dass Du Dein php von mod_cgi auf fcgi oder andersrum umkonfiguriert hast für das Controlpanel, daher kann das interface natürlich nicht mehr auf seine alten sessions zugreifen. Lösch doch bitte mal die Sessions in /var/lib/php5/

rm -rf /var/lib/php5/sess*


----------



## Falcon37 (28. März 2009)

Danke habe den Fehler schon selbst gefunden, das Apache Modul _removeip_ war eingeschaltet und das scheint sich nicht mit ISPConfig zu vertragen, Funktion ist einfach aus jeder beliebigen IP wird 127.0.0  und damit scheint ISPConfig leider nicht klar zu kommen. Wenn man es deaktviert läuft wieder alles- Es gibt wahrscheinlich keine einfach Methode das kompatibel zu machen oder ?


----------



## Till (28. März 2009)

Ich denke nicht dass das mit ISPConfig etwas direkt zu tun hat sondern eher mit php sessions im Allgemeinen. Aktiviere das Modul wieder und dann lösche die sessions wie oben beschrieben bevor Du auf ISPConfig zugreifst.


----------



## Falcon37 (28. März 2009)

Danke, sieht momentan so aus ob es funktioniert  Mal sehen ob das auch so dauerhaft ist.
Nebenfragen:
Muss ich für ein Web immer eine Domain haben oder kann ich auch eine IP als Domain benutzen?
Kann ich wie in Version 2 auch _safe_mode_ aktivieren?


----------



## Till (29. März 2009)

> Muss ich für ein Web immer eine Domain haben oder kann ich auch eine IP als Domain benutzen?


Du kannst auch über die IP auf die ebseite zugreifen, wenn Du eine IP ausgewählt hast. Einen Domainnamen musst Du trotzdem eingeben.



> Kann ich wie in Version 2 auch _safe_mode_ aktivieren?


das kannst Du z.B. mittels apache direktiven im apache direktiven Feld machen oder global in der php.ini.


----------

